# NO BRAKES!!! when cold (2000 Maxima)



## NISSINN (Jan 7, 2014)

(2000 Maxima)

Today it reached 7 degrees Fahrenheit outside, and after warming the car up for a little while, I started to maneuver out of my parking lot. Going very slow, I tried to stop before exiting, and the weirdest thing happened. 

THE BRAKE PEDAL WAS VERY STIFF, BUT WITH EXTREMELY LITTLE BREAKING POWER. 

I was at a crawl to start with and it still wouldn't stop for at least 5 feat, with my foot pressing on the pedal with full force. I went back and forth in my parking lot, and after applying the brakes a couple of times, the car started to brake normally.

WTF??? I have never experienced this or heard about this problem in my life. I have no Idea what is wrong and what to expect. 

If anyone has an Idea, or has experienced a similar problem before, feel free to comment.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a brake booster problem. If there's moisture in the check valve, it'll freeze up and cause your problem.


----------

